# Little help please...........



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

........Rusty is such a wonderful big 'ol boy to walk with now, doesn't pull too much, short leads right next to me, will do a nice sit/stay/come, BUT if he and I pass another dog on the trail he has a meltdown. He's not trying to be dominant or aggresive, he just REALLY wants to play--head down, butt in the air, tail waggin' "let's have fun" posture. And barks or course. Well, obviously a big old Golden in the frenzys of "Let's Play" doesn't inspire a lot of confidence in other people and their dogs, so, what have you guys found to be the best remedy for this.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I'm still working on Wiggles' greeting with other dogs when he is on leash (he isn't reliable off leash). Some of the things I have tried is enforcing a sit-stay or down-stay and waiting for the other dog to pass by. This only works part of the time because he like to pounce up from the down-stay and it scares the other dog! :doh:

Most of the time at the dog park (we walk on the bike pathway on leash), he gets approached or approaches dogs with just the intention of sniffing and moving on. Which is a vast improvement in my opinion!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I make Thor do a finish (sit right next to me on the left). If the other people seem off I tell him leave it and walk away from the problem. He can usually tell from my tone of voice I don't want him to play.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a good question, I too am still trying answer this one. My guys want to play with kids, dogs, cats, birds, squirrels, you name it. I too feel that some people get a bit intimidated because of their size. I know that all they want to do is play, but they don't. They just look at me like "can she handle those big dogs" and get a very worried look. Hopefully someone can help us.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I also have them sit when people or other dogs are going by, once they have past then i release them.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I turn and walk the other way briskly with a few leash zips for encouragement... or a toy if he likes them  Then I have him sit and I wait... whenever possible I then allow the dog to play with/greet the other dog as a reward for paying attention to ME instead.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

This one's easy, been there! lol

Correction! An example would be, you have Rusty in a heel beside you walking, there's another dog coming. Timing is everything here though, you catch it before Rusty escalates, give the correction then a "No Heel". By doing this, your reminding him he's disobeying a command.

The command is what I myself use, I am not sure what you use but whatever it is you would use yours. Same would go for if Rusty is on a loose lead and reacted to another dog, then it would be for me a "No, Lets go".


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You just have to be careful.... sometimes... and with some dogs, issuing a correction like that can eventually make them switch from being dog aroused (excited) to being dog-aggressive b/c they were routinely corrected in the presence of another dog.

I will ask a young crazy dog to sit in the presence of another dog and I'll use treats or a toy to keep the dog's attention on me. Then I feel like I"m teaching the dog that, in the presence of other dogs, it's more rewarding to pay attention to ME and not them. Over time and with practice, the need for the treats goes away.

-Stephanie


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds like MaggiesMom hit the nail on the head Steve. That is what I do with Brinks. When we are out and about, if there is a dog coming that is not dog friendly and the person generally alerts me, I will have Brinks sit off to the side and wait until they pass. She is really good about it to a point now, where she sees someone coming, looks at me, and I point and she goes to the side and sit. So I think MM hit it right on. That is what I do


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I expose my boys to all kinds of distractions when I'm training and that seems to help in "non-training" situations.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I do a sit and release when we're on the street and cars pass by. For other dogs, I use the leave it command and just keep walking forward. When we are past the distraction, I praise "good leave it".


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Sounds like MaggiesMom hit the nail on the head Steve. That is what I do with Brinks. When we are out and about, if there is a dog coming that is not dog friendly and the person generally alerts me, I will have Brinks sit off to the side and wait until they pass. She is really good about it to a point now, where she sees someone coming, looks at me, and I point and she goes to the side and sit. So I think MM hit it right on. That is what I do


 
I've tried this a bunch--and he just will not mellow out--he wants to PLAY NOW!!! Maybe between doing what you & Mary suggest and a little F.Q. idea(treat bag for treats) I can get him to concentrate on me.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

> You just have to be careful.... sometimes... and with some dogs, issuing a correction like that can eventually make them switch from being dog aroused (excited) to being dog-aggressive b/c they were routinely corrected in the presence of another dog.


This is totally untrue! Dogs are corrected around other dogs routinely, making a dog aggressive out of a correction done correctly will not make a dog aggressive. I've yet to see a dog pack, or a wolf pack make one of there own aggressive over a correction, since this is how the dog world works, they do not hand out treats for bad behaviors, they hand out corrections.

One can not totally prepare a dog for all distractions out there in the world today, and moreso out on the trails when they come upon another dog and a dog reacts to this, if it is not done then it will get worse so getting in that correction is needed at the time it happens. A dog can be trained around other dogs for getting ready for this, but the real deal is out there because it is a different dog and so many different distractions out there and one does not ever know what the dog coming up to them is like, it may be dog aggressive or food or toy aggressive, bringing in treats into this can lead one to some problems out there. They should not be taken in or used on a trail, ever when coming upon another dog that you yourself do not know. 

Many dogs out on the trails are not dogs that do well in social situations, that is why many are there.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Goldndust said:


> This is totally untrue! Dogs are corrected around other dogs routinely, making a dog aggressive out of a correction done correctly will not make a dog aggressive. I've yet to see a dog pack, or a wolf pack make one of there own aggressive over a correction, since this is how the dog world works, they do not hand out treats for bad behaviors, they hand out corrections.
> 
> One can not totally prepare a dog for all distractions out there in the world today, and moreso out on the trails when they come upon another dog and a dog reacts to this, if it is not done then it will get worse so getting in that correction is needed at the time it happens. A dog can be trained around other dogs for getting ready for this, but the real deal is out there because it is a different dog and so many different distractions out there and one does not ever know what the dog coming up to them is like, it may be dog aggressive or food or toy aggressive, bringing in treats into this can lead one to some problems out there. They should not be taken in or used on a trail, ever when coming upon another dog that you yourself do not know.
> 
> Many dogs out on the trails are not dogs that do well in social situations, that is why many are there.


I agree Dianne... I know quite a few dogs that could care less about treats and toys when other dogs come around them.... and to get them back focus on there owner they needed to give a correction....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Find the right people to let my dogs play with.My male is also very vocal which scare people and some dogs off,until they get to know him.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I also have them sit when people or other dogs are going by, once they have past then i release them.....


This may be fine.. but what if the other dog is the same way and there you are... both sitting.. waiting for the other to pass by. It's a stand off! LOL

We use the "leave" and "just keep walking (to the tune of Dory's "Just keep swimming" song from Nemo). : And no.. we've not perfected it yet - I have the hardest time when the path narrows and the other dog is close.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> This may be fine.. but what if the other dog is the same way and there you are... both sitting.. waiting for the other to pass by. It's a stand off! LOL
> 
> We use the "leave" and "just keep walking (to the tune of Dory's "Just keep swimming" song from Nemo). : And no.. we've not perfected it yet - I have the hardest time when the path narrows and the other dog is close.



If that shall happen our side walks are not big enough to let 2 dogs and 2 humans pass each other...So I just get off the sidewalk and let them go by first. My dogs arent allowed to walk ahead of me and have to stay right by my side. Besides most of the people in my area love to walk there uncontrolled dogs on those retractable leashes and I dont want them anywhere near me or my dogs...


----------

